# Easter Eggs!



## Brad (Jun 10, 2011)

So, Easter Eggs. Cool little jokes that developers throw into the game most of the time hidden. Sometimes not though, e.g. Fallout: New Vegas. So whats your favorite Easter Egg in gaming?

Mine:


Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2011)

Brad said:


> So, Easter Eggs. Cool little jokes that developers throw into the game most of the time hidden. Sometimes not though, e.g. Fallout: New Vegas. So whats your favorite Easter Egg in gaming?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


 I might sound a bit noobish here, but I am not bothered, but what exactly are Easter Eggs and why did they get that name?


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2011)

As explained in the before post Easter Eggs are hidden little jokes put in by developers. They probably got that name because you have to find them. But some game like, Fallout NV just give them to you.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

http://accf.wikispaces.com/Easter+Eggs

Tada.


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Megaman Starforce. You can keep on touching Omega - Xis until he gets mad, then the screen suddenly freezes. Does come back to normal though.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 12, 2011)

that guy in mortal kombat who says "woopees" when the superior player fails or something


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Totaka's song is definitely a good easter egg imo.  It's hidden in a couple of nintendo games.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 12, 2011)

Brad said:


> So, Easter Eggs. Cool little jokes that developers throw into the game most of the time hidden. Sometimes not though, e.g. Fallout: New Vegas. So whats your favorite Easter Egg in gaming?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



***** you got my one |:

But yea. All GTA games have Easter eggs. Even Easter eggs which carry on.

Like GTA 3 had one in a Car Park which said something like "You're not supposed to be here..."
then in GTA Liberty city Stories you went back to the same place and it said "Hello again!"

and the other one like that is from GTA Vice City, if you hopped across from the VCN helipad into the building next to it (one of the closest windows) you were given a small room with a podium and a chocolate easter egg with 'Happy Easter!' written on it. In GTA Vice City Stories if you return to that same place you see a poduim with a small sign on it saying 'Under Construction'.

Grand Theft auto Easter Eggs do rock. My favourites are mainly from Vice city (The Submarine, Drownded dead guy etc) and the 'No Easter egg - Easter egg' from San Andreas.


----------



## easpa (Jun 12, 2011)

They're not so much Easter Eggs, but the Ace Attorney games have a lot of pop culture references.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> Totaka's song is definitely a good easter egg imo.  It's hidden in a couple of nintendo games.


 
This is my favourite one, good call. And it's a really nice tune.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 12, 2011)

AndyB said:


> This is my favourite one, good call. And it's a really nice tune.


 





Bet you all go running for the games mentioned now > W>


----------



## Zebra (Jun 13, 2011)

In The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, the Happy Mask Salesman has a Mario mask.


----------



## Ms. Foreigner (Jun 21, 2011)

In harvest moon animal parade there are a few gnomes around town and also you can see a kappa on the other side of the bridge after it rains :3
Too bad you can't marry him in this game xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2011)

In Ocarina of Time 3D, there's a hidden S------ S---- picture hidden in the --r--- -o-------.

Figure it out.


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Figured out what you were talking about.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't because I don't play Zelda or have a 3DS...


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont even have the game, I just looked up some of the keywords on youtube.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2011)

simply amazing


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 22, 2011)

Love no need for speed and little big unit


----------

